# Διαγνώστηκα με, με έχουν διαγνώσει με, με διέγνωσαν με.



## GeorgeA (Nov 4, 2013)

Πολλές φορές όταν μεταφράζω το I was diagnosed with … I have been diagnosed with...
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν στα ελληνικά είναι σωστό να πω
Διαγνώστηκα με (ασθένεια),
με έχουν διαγνώσει με (ασθένεια),
με διέγνωσαν με (ασθένεια)
κ.λπ.

Μπορείτε να με συμβουλέψετε σ' αυτό; Είναι σωστά εκφρασμένες οι παραπάνω προτάσεις;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2013)

μου διέγνωσαν (ασθένεια)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 4, 2013)

Αυτό.

Την ασθένεια διέγνωσαν, όχι εσένα. :)


----------



## cougr (Nov 4, 2013)

Και το «I have been diagnosed with....» κανονικά θεωρείται λάθος αλλά είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο που το έχουμε πλέον συνηθίσει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2013)

Zazula said:


> μου διέγνωσαν (ασθένεια)


Επίσης: 
μου έκαναν διάγνωση για ασθένεια
μου έγινε διάγνωση ασθένειας / για ασθένεια
διέγνωσαν ότι πάσχω από ασθένεια

Συμφωνούν και οι γιατροί; (Για τη σύνταξη, όχι για τη διάγνωση...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 4, 2013)

Οι γιατροί μάλλον λένε "Διαγνώσθηκε σπαστική εντεροκολίτιδα" (λέμε τώρα).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 4, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Οι γιατροί μάλλον λένε "Διαγνώσθηκε σπαστική εντεροκολίτιδα" (λέμε τώρα).


Σιγά που θα ξεπέσουν τόσο χαμηλά! «Διεγνώσθη» και μόνο!


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 4, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Διεγνώσθην με οξεία γραμματική ανεπάρκεια. 

Αχ τι έκανα εγώ όταν οι άλλοι παρακολουθούσαν γραμματική στο σχολείο. Όλο έξω απ' το παράθυρο κοιτούσα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2013)

GeorgeA said:


> Αχ τι έκανα εγώ όταν οι άλλοι παρακολουθούσαν γραμματική στο σχολείο. Όλο έξω απ' το παράθυρο κοιτούσα. :)


Σήμερα θα σου 'χαν διαγνώσει Διαταραχή Ελλειμματικής Προσοχής. :)


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 4, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σήμερα θα σου 'χαν διαγνώσει Διαταραχή Ελλειμματικής Προσοχής. :)



Α, καλά είσαι!
Και που να δεις τα άλλα μου συμπτώματα!
Από μικρός "υπερκινητικός", "επιθετικός" ... μπορώ να σου γεμίσω ολόκληρη σελίδα με "συμπτώματα".

Και αυτές τις μέρες αφιερώνω και πολλές ώρες μπροστά στο ίντερνετ.
Λες να μου διαγνώσουν Σύνδρομο Διαδικτυακού Εθισμού; :)


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 6, 2013)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα μια νέα διαταραχή!
*Language Disorder!*(γλωσσική διαταραχή)
Καλά θα κάνουμε να προσέξουμε εδώ στη Lexilogia γιατί μόνο με άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος μπορείς να "θεραπεύσεις" αυτές τις "ασθένειες" και η Lexilogia θεραπεύει και την Γραμματική και την Γλωσσική "ανεπάρκεια". :) :) :)


----------

